# New to Rum Creek WMA..Any suggestions?



## BESTSHOOTER (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello all,
I am looking to do some hunting on Rum Creek WMA and the archery area ( believe it is cedar creek or something) I have never been here before. If anyone has hunted here in the past where are some good places to start out looking for deer and turkey? Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 24, 2008)

I hunted ceder creek in the mid 90's, I loved the creek, try scouting for early acorns, later when the White oaks start dropping that when you need to be in the woods. I arrowed some respectabe bucks on the place feeding on white oaks. Just get away from the roads, not sure how the hunting pressure is now but back in the 90's I hardly saw another hunter. Good luck


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

BESTSHOOTER said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking to do some hunting on Rum Creek WMA and the archery area ( believe it is cedar creek or something) I have never been here before. If anyone has hunted here in the past where are some good places to start out looking for deer and turkey? Any help would be greatly appreciated..



The archery area on Rum Creek WMA is called Berry Creek.  The archery area lost some acreage this year, so be sure to pick up a new map at the check station.  There are lots of deer and turkeys on Rum Creek, so you shouldn't have any trouble finding a good spot.


----------



## chuck14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how much archery only acreage was lost?


----------



## dixie (Aug 25, 2008)

don't overlook the power line or the gas line there


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 26, 2008)

chuck14 said:


> Does anyone know how much archery only acreage was lost?



~350 ac.  Here is the new map.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Aug 26, 2008)

Why even have an archery area any more.  The largest area is closed.  CKillmaster, what caused this?


----------



## chuck14 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the map. Hate to see that much gone.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

Scrub Buck said:


> Why even have an archery area any more.  The largest area is closed.  CKillmaster, what caused this?



Georgia Power, who owns the property, is creating a gypsum storage facility for Plant Scherer.  The archery area is now ~750 acres, still a decent sized property.


----------



## z-71 (Aug 27, 2008)

*berry creek*

Hey C.Killmaster didn't they add some on the other side.  Also where would be a good spot to start at for bow season on Rum Creek.  Thanks


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 27, 2008)

z-71 said:


> Hey C.Killmaster didn't they add some on the other side.  Also where would be a good spot to start at for bow season on Rum Creek.  Thanks



There were two small pieces added to the archery area from Rum Creek.  The corner on the north side of Redding Rd. and the southern tip of the peninsula on the western edge of the archery area.  This totaled about 75 acres.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 8, 2008)

chuck14 said:


> Does anyone know how much archery only acreage was lost?



Don' t know but if you look at their new map it looks like a lot!


----------

